# pb annuaire free et annuaire FT: on voit tout sur FT !!!



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2006)

Je vous préviens d'une bizarrerie qui m'agace prodigieusement et pas que moi

* même les freeboxés qui avaient demandé sur la console free à ne PAS figurer dans l'annuaire universel* se retrouvent depuis peu ...avec leur coordonnées complètes dans les pages FT

*avec numero de téléphone freebox et ...email en clair !!*
Bonjour les spams !!
bonjour le non respect es " données privées" !

Bug ou banque données free mal gérée?

Amusez vous à verifier
http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/pb.cgi

-
pour l'instant je sais pas si c'est temporaire ou s'il faut faire un scandale auprès de la CNIL

Et est ce que quelqu'un a reperé ce genre de trucs sur *d'autres annuaires en dehors de FT*?


----------



## Papapower (5 Mai 2006)

PagesJaunes ce n'est PAS France Telecom ... (cf leur introduction en bourse ...)

En tant que fournisseur de service d'annuaire, ils ont accès au contenu de l'annuaire universel (géré par FT par ailleurs, mais différent du fichier des abonnés FT)

Si tu es dans l'annuaire universel, tu vas te retrouver dans tous les annuaires des sociétés fournissant ce type de service (à commencer par toutes celles derrière les 118xxx)

Si tu n'as pas demandé à y figurer ... il y a problème. Normalement pour les portables par exemple les opérateurs doivent demander explicitement à tout le monde (courrier) si ils sont OK ou non.


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2006)

Le transfert a visiblement subi des ratés mais pas complétement.
Nous concernant, nous avons accepté d'apparaitre sur l'annuaire Free mais sans y faire apparaitre toutes les infos et cela a été respecté : seuls les nom, adresse et n° de téléphone apparaissent.


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2006)

Papapower a dit:
			
		

> PagesJaunes ce n'est PAS France Telecom ... (cf leur introduction en bourse ...)


Il me semble que FT est actionnaire majoritaire dans les Pages jaunes 

Dans mon cas, le problème est que les informations qui figurent dans l'annuaire Pages jaunes se sont pas celles-ci qui figurent quand je consulte mon compte chez Free. Les fichiers envoyés aux Pages jaunes ne sont maniofestement pas les bons, ils sont un peu trop complets.
Allez hop, une petite réclamantion chez Free :mouais:


----------



## jeff3 (5 Mai 2006)

La vache, tu as raison pascalformac, toutes les données me concernant figurent dans les pages blanches, y compris mon adresse mail  C'est carrément flippant, je vais de ce pas envoyer une réclamation à Free


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2006)

Ya de facon évidente un bug
le pb s'est quand est ce que ce sera corrigé ?

freenews en parle
http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=3337

et quelques sujets aduf
entre autres
http://www.aduf.org/viewtopic.php?t=60388

http://www.aduf.org/viewtopic.php?t=60585


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2006)

Il est possible d'éditer les informations visibles dans l'annuaire universelle depuis votre console chez free :
"Gérer le référencement de mon numéro de téléphone Freebox dans l'annuaire"

C'est là que vous verrez ce qui doit appraitre.
Pour ma part c'est conforme.
Mais j'avais pris le temps de vérifier et de valider...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible d'éditer les informations visibles dans l'annuaire universelle depuis votre console chez free :
> "Gérer le référencement de mon numéro de téléphone Freebox dans l'annuaire"
> .




bien sûr tout freeboxé le sait ( ou devrait)

le problème n'est pas là

le problème c'est que Free s'est sans doute gourré de fichier ou y a un bug dans leur banque de données

Free a donné à FT ( ou d'autres)  les données de ceux qui avaient spécifiquement demandé  A NE PAS apparaitre dans l'annuaire universel.
Ce qui est contraire aux règles CNIL

J'espère que ce sera corrigé vite


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2006)

Oui, oui, j'ai bien compris : je rappelle simplement le chemin parce que les données peuvent y être modifiées... et que toute modification devrait être appliquée...

Quant à savoir quel est la fréquence de transmission et le délai de mise à jour ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Mai 2006)

Pas d'email affiché en ce qui me concerne, mais mon numéro Free est bien là.


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2006)

Manifestement Free n'a pas utilisé les données qu'on trouve sur la page web de son compte mais celles qui ont du servir à s'inscrire, car mon adresse comporte des éléments qui ne devraient pas y figurer. :mouais:

Mon courier de réclamation est prêt, il part ce soir. :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement Free n'a pas utilisé les données qu'on trouve sur la page web de son compte mais celles qui ont du servir à s'inscrire, car mon adresse comporte des éléments qui ne devraient pas y figurer. :mouais:



il me semble que par défaut adresse de console et d'inscription ce sont les mêmes au départ ( et ensuite  éditables sur la console).
Me concernant ce que je retrouve sur pagesjaunes en 2 è adresse c'est l'adresse telle qu'elle apparait sur mes factures free ( légèrement differente que mon adresse FT)


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2006)

Ce qui apparaît sur ma console n'est pas ce qui est dans les Pages jaunes. :hein:


----------



## Papapower (5 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que FT est actionnaire majoritaire dans les Pages jaunes



Oui c'est vrai   le gros changement c'est que maintenant ils utilisent les fichiers de diffusion de l'annuaire (en tant que fournisseur de service d'annuaire ET vendeur de données) et ils ne l'ont plus en direct. Il y a pas mal d'infos d'ailleurs (les e-mails par exemple et des infos sur les pros) qui ne sont pas dans le fichier fourni par FT mais bien sur le site pages jaunes.

Je vais regarder ça d'un peu plus près en tout cas, je viens juste de me ré-inscrire chez Free, en particulier pour le téléphone (trop lent à venir chez moi via 9 telecom... ce qui ne les empêche pas de me spammer régulièrement pour des services non disponibles ....), ça m'agacerait de voir trainer mon e-mail comme ça sur le web en effet


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2006)

Free est en train de regler le problème

update de freenews


> Update Florian 05/05/2006 12:52
> Il semble que le site pagesjaunes ne soit plus accessible depuis le réseau Free depuis quelques heures...
> 
> Update Tony 05/05/2006 18:17
> Les numéros seront retirés d'ici ce soir. Merci à Olivier !



http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=3337


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2006)

Ceci me conforte dans l'idée que Free a communiqué le mauvais fichier aux Pages Jaunes. Ils ont du envoyé le fichier complet de leur abonnés et non celui des données devant figurer dans l'annuaire universel. :hein: Si c'est cela, jolie gaffe et FT doit être ravi du cadeau. Il y en a qui vont se retrouver à l'ANPE mardi matin.


----------



## demougin (6 Mai 2006)

free est toujours aussi sérieux dans ses contrôles internes ...


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Ce matin les Pages Jaunes sont de nouveau accéssibles ... et rien n'a changé :mouais:


----------



## jeff3 (6 Mai 2006)

Apparemment le problème est réglé, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne  En espérant que les spammeurs de tout poil ne se soient pas servi au passage :affraid: 
D'ailleurs, savez-vous depuis quand les données étaient visibles ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2006)

le problème est réglé
( on est plusieurs à avoir testé ici et ailleurs)

Apparemment le pb fut détecté jeudi
( et on pouvait y voir les mails et #fb des dirigeants free et illiad !)


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2006)

Réglé aussi pour moi, hier, j'ai envoyé une demande aux pages jaunes, et je reprécisé mes préférences au niveau de Free. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien....

Ouf.

@ntx : bizarre que tu sois le seul (connu) dans ce cas encore aujourd'hui...


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Quand vous dîtes "réglé" : qu'est-ce qui a été retiré ? Parce que les informations sur mon adresse apparaissent toujours, elles ne correspondent pas à ce que Free aurait du communiquer.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2006)

Ben dans mon cas, plus RIEN. Plus aucune information nom, adresse ni tel n'apparait.


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Réglé aussi pour moi, hier, j'ai envoyé une demande aux pages jaunes, et je reprécisé mes préférences au niveau de Free. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien....


Comment es-tu intervenu auprès des pages Jaunes ? As-tu demandé à être retiré complètement ou à retirer uniquement certaines informations ?


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2006)

J'ai utilisé ce lien J'ai précisé que je ne voulais pas apparaître du tout.


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé ce lien J'ai précisé que je ne voulais pas apparaître du tout.


Merci pour le lien, je vais leur envoyer un message immédiatement. On va voir ce que cela donne.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2006)

détail 

il semble que le pb soit réglé sur pages jaunes
mais....

*118218 lui semble encore avoir des données free*
Ce site marche mal chez moi ( sur cet ordi ou sous mac)

Si quelqu'un peut verifier sous PC
http://www.118218.fr/lenumero/annuaire/


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2006)

Ca marche super mal, le site reste bloqué sur la recherche. C'était bien la peine d'emm.. la terre entière avec cette pub pour un si piètre résultat.

Edit: Avec Firefox et en précisant ma ville avec un trait d'union, c'est mieux et la réponse est :

Je n'apparaîs pas


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Mai 2006)

Je suis un parfait inconnu aussi sur le 118218 !


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Alors 118218 ne semble pas marcher avec Safari, mais avec Camino ça passe et là mes coordonnées sont bonnes, il n'a pas trop de détails, juste ce qu'il faut.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2006)

et bien je viens de voir que les données sur 118712 ne tiennent pas compte des demandes listes rouge free

le 118712 c'est FT-Orange
Allez voir en entrant votre numero de Freebox en recherche inversée
http://www.118712.fr/

c'est vraiment top cata la bourde free !!


----------



## Madmac (6 Mai 2006)

salut,

sur pages jaunes, et les 118..., je n'apparais pas comme demandé... 

il y a du avoir des ratés sur certains fichiers uniquement...


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Le 118712 a l'air d'avoir le même fichier que les PJ, ce qui me semble normal vu qu'ils appartiennent à la même boîte.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2006)

possible mais 
Sur PJ c'est corrigé
 pas sur le 712


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2006)

Ca doit pas être le même webmaster.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2006)

Une dépêche 01net  peut servir de conclusion: « C'est pas moi, c'est lui .»


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2006)

et plusieurs AUTRES annuaires 118 n'ont pas encore  corrigés


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2006)

J'imagine que cette erreur a permis à certaines agences de PR -entre autres- de faire leur bonheur avec les coordonnées de certain-es VIP  

Et vive l'informatique et vive la _libre_ circulation des données :rateau:


----------

